# Doodles



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My hands are getting sore from sewing, so I decided to do some drawing over the last couple of days to wind down.



Dread Pirate Norbert (half blind dragonscale)


Syriiven's Fishbeastie


Aemaki's Captain Jack (Half-blind blue eagle DS)


my giant, Lazarus


A little bit of poking fun at his massive appetite, and his super friendly personality.


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

Wauw, really like them, beautiful :-D


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow!! Amazing job! I love Dread Pirate Norbert! Got any more? :-D


----------



## CritterNut (Jul 15, 2013)

Love the one with the red back ground! Really dramatic


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh they look BEAUTIFUL!!! Better than my betta sewing. (Of course)


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, you are a great artist! 
@Perry, I really liked your betta sewing though...it was adorable ^-^


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome! I absolutely love the eye patches.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't done any more yet, I might after I get some more sewing done. ^_^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ismintis said:


> Wow, you are a great artist!
> @Perry, I really liked your betta sewing though...it was adorable ^-^


Thank you, it was my first one!! ;-)


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> Thank you, it was my first one!! ;-)


Yup! You should make more and sell them :-D


----------



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

You are a perfect person!! I love all your betta art!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! ^_^


----------

